# Torn Nose???



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Hi All. This evening when I arrived for my Midnight Shift at work My Wife forgot to tell me about a mark on Radar's Nose that she wanted me to look at. She said it looked like a part of his nose had been torn away like he had maybe gotten it caught on part of the ex-pen when he was either trying to get out or perhaps when he was getting into something in the Apartment. I still have to look at it to see how bad it is. I would like to prevent a visit to the Vet if I can but I'm not sure if it'll be ok until his next visit depending how sever it is.

Derek


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I'll post pics as soon as I can get to see hs nose and grab the Digital.

Derek


----------



## abuelashavanese (Mar 26, 2007)

Hope everything is all right with Radar... please keep us posted.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

How is Radar's nose?


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

poor radar I hope he will be ok thats just terrible


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

My girlfriends dogs used to have that happen when she would board them. Would stick their noses our of the pens & invariably one would come home with a cut nose. I believe that she got some anti bacterial ointment from the vet, or they told her to us something over the counter. I would just call the vet, they probably see this all the time.
Laurie


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Radar's Nose is good now, thanks for the concern, I appreciate it. I was just a little black peice of something he had stuck on there that was hanging so My Wife thought it was his nose because he would pull away when she would touch it. I guess he just doesn't like his nose being touched that's all. 

Thanks...:biggrin1: 


Derek


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

:biggrin1: :whoo: :spy: LOL IM so gload it was not torn, Great news to hear first thing in the morning


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:whoo: glad to hear the news!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, what a relief. I thought it was because she saw pink on his nose where it used to be black. I've known two people that have found their Havs after they rubbed in a crate or scratched their nose and the color disappeared for a short time. (It did return after a couple of weeks.)


----------

